
Show HN: Random Hunt – Open source platform to find random Product Hunt products - tcodina
https://github.com/tcodina/randomhunt/
======
tcodina
Built this in a couple of weeks, using the Product Hunt API & a simple script.
Random Hunt has >13K products in its database that you can shuffle from,
through an interface I made in ReactJs (hope you like the design!)

I decided to make it open source so people can contribute to it or make their
own version.

------
mariedm
I can definitely use it to find inspiration.

~~~
tcodina
That's what I plan on using it for!

